# Bucks sign Marcus Fizer



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I like this pickup...he surely can't hurt us! Give him a couple weeks and he'll be backing up at PF/SF and give us a good 10 points a game......nice pickup!


----------



## keepitfree (Nov 5, 2004)

Do not play him at SF. That's how he got injured and became so ineffective. He's a PF a smaller one but a decent one. Have him chase around SF and he will get injured again. IMO he can be bettter than Joe smith it will just take some time.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He can be a good back-up post player who can score very well. He reminds me alot of Corliss Williamson.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Brilliant signing, he just needs time. He was unfairly ousted in Chicago despite having some big games

He had a 30-20 game last year


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm a bit worried because there is always a reason why a player is in a coaches' doghouse. But this pickup is a low risk/high reward type of move. We have had good luck with former high picks who haven't met to some standards with Smith and Van Horn, so if Fizer plays even 75% of what he has flashed, we could be playoff bound.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1BucksFan</b>!
> I'm a bit worried because there is always a reason why a player is in a coaches' doghouse.


No there isn't, Scott Skiles had an invisible doghouse...

You were in it, but didn't know why, and really with as bad as the Bulls where, everyone should have gotten a shot to play.

I got to talk with Fizer for about 10 minutes before one of their games here in Miami last year and he was a cool dude, just wanted to go somewhere and have a chance to play.

If he didn't get injured 2 years ago he would have won 6th man of the year that season.

He's a absolute beast down low, but ya don't put him at SF at all.

HKF and I thought he should have gone to Minnesota, but Milwaukee is a nice fit too.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Coming from a Bulls fan, I like Fizer...he was never in an ideal situation and I admire how he handled himself in Chicago. As a player, I'm not a big fan of his style of play though. The Corliss Williamson comparison was right on. Yes, he can be a beast at times. But we often call him the black hole...he forces things alot and can really disrupt the offense. That's why he'll never be more than a 6th man. 

He was never in Skiles doghouse...in fact, he wasn't even healthy for half a season under Skiles' tenure as the Bulls coach. If he was in anybody's doghouse ever, it was Bill Cartwright 2 years ago. But supposedly that was because Fizer came to camp out of shape...he eventually got IN shape and started playing great until his ACL injury. After finally coming back from his injury, he never looked like the same player, with the exception of a few meaningless games at the end of last season (until he got injured yet again). I speak the truth!


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

why he aint playin?
injured??


----------

